# Welche ist die beste Kräuterbutter?



## Minimax (14. März 2019)

Nabend Jungs,

eine leckere Kräuterbutter kann Filets von Wärmflaschen in einen Hochgenuss verwandeln. Jedenfalls musste ich meiner Omi ihr Kräuterbutterrezept in buchstäblich jahrzehntelanger Arbeit abluchsen. Die alte Dame stellt aus einfachsten Zutaten ein göttliches Bütterlein her, das auf Steaks, Brot, Schnecken und überhaupt allem ausser Schwarzwälder Kirsch wundervoll ist. Ich hab auch bemerkt, das es sehr einfache, bodenständige Rezepte gibt, und unfassbar aufwendige Uber-Butter-Creationen.

Aber das ist ja sone Sache: Es geht immer noch ein bisschen. Daher frag ich mal an, denn hier im Forum ist mindestens soviel kulinarische wie Angelkompetenz vorhanden, ob nicht der eine oder andere seine Kräuterbutterrezepte verraten möchte. Nur, die Spanne zwischen Noob und Maitré ist weit: Am besten wärs, zwischen Grundrezepten und der untilmativen Gaumenverflüssigungsbutter mit 5Gängen, rechtslinkslauf und Abitur zu unterscheiden:
Bitte, liebe Grill und Pfannenmeister, schreibt mal euer einfaches Rezept, was jeder kleine Minimax aus seinem Edeka nachbauen kann, und dann euer Geheimes Spezialrezept, was nur wahre Experten hinkriegen.

Jedenfalls, hier ist die Kräuterbutter meiner Omi, und ich liebe sie (also beide, Omi und Butter), natürlich kann ich keine Mengenangaben machen, die hält die liebe alte Füchsin geheim, bzw. hat keine Ahnung:

-Butter, irgendeine
-Petersilie, gehackt. In letzter Zeit liebt sie Glatte, aber das kann Demenz sein.
-Knoblauch gepresst. (grüne Keime müssen penibel entfernt werden)
-Zwiebel und zwar ne kleine, und extrem fein gehackt, ostasiatisch fast pulverisiert
-Salz. je feiner gemahlen desto besser.

Eigentlich sehr einfach, aber ich habs nie so hinbekommen wie sie- bei der echten Omibutter vermählt sich alles, bei mir schmeckt immer was vor.. Aber ich bleibe dran!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Zwar keine Kräuterbutter aber durchaus als substitut nutzbar:

- Butter
- extra scharfen Senf
- Honig

Extra scharfen Senf nutzt man, damit man für den Geschmack weniger Masse einbringen muss und die Konsistenz nicht leidet. Ich mache gerne noch eine Prise Bhut Jolokia Chili Pulver hinzu. 

Besonders lieben wir die Mischung aus einem Stück Butter und einer Knolle Knoblauch, das zieht einem schonmal die Nase frei, allerdings eher was für Freitags, wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. März 2019)

Hallo Minimax,
Omas Rezept ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Allerdings würde ich die Zwiebel raus lassen. Gerade rohe Zwiebeln können schnell gären und sauer werden. 
Zum Knobi, diesen würde ich mit grobem Meersalz ganz ganz fein hacken, sodass fast ein Brei entsteht. Auf keinen Fall pressen - dadurch bekommt er eine Bitternote. 
Zum Peterle, die Glatte ist ein wenig geschmacksintensiver als die krause Petersilie. Zusätzlich mache ich noch ein wenig Kerbel und Schnittlauch mit rein. Meersalz und frisch gemahlener schwarzer Pfeffer zum abschmecken, fertig ist die Kräuterbutter.

Abgeshen davon mache ich noch diverse Abwandlungen, Basilikumbuttter oder Limetten/Zitronenbutter, etc.

bon appétit!


----------



## Andal (14. März 2019)

Es gibt ja diese sehr scharfen Küchenfeilen von Microplane. Wenn Sachen wie Knoblauch, Ingwer, Meerrettich... ganz fein und nicht gequetscht sein sollen, dann die!

Kräuterbutter mag ich vor allem knoblauch-peterllastig und gerne etwas scharf.


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2019)

Also, insbesondere Zitronen Butter interessiert mich. Ist nämlich ne Spezialität der Missus. Ich sehe die Stunde der Zitronenbutter tatsächlich beim grünen Spargel.
Ich denk, Petersilie ist eigentlch kosmetisch. wie schmeckt denn der Kerbel?


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Kerbel gibt eine leicht süßliche kräuternote.


----------



## yukonjack (14. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zwar keine Kräuterbutter aber durchaus als substitut nutzbar:
> 
> - Butter
> - extra scharfen Senf
> ...


Müsste auf Brassen auch funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2019)

Bei Kerbel und auch beim Estragon stört mich, bei geringster Überdosierung, der anisige Touch. Anisaromen gehen gar nicht!


----------



## Kochtopf (14. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei Kerbel und auch beim Estragon stört mich, bei geringster Überdosierung, der anisige Touch. Anisaromen gehen gar nicht!


Man muss halt würzen können


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Wenn bei gewissen Aromen einfach der Hals zugeht, dann kannst du können, was du willst, dann ist alles vorbei. 

Wie bei der allseits geschätzten Buttersäure... ein bissi ist ganz ok, aber zu ville gett gaaa nickt!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2019)

Jetzt kommt der Ketzer zwischen den ganzen Gourmets.
Ich nehme die von Meggle, wenn ich mir mal ein Steak in die Pfanne haue.
Geht schnell und ich hasse Spülen, hab da nämlich keine Magd für.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (15. März 2019)

Estragon schätze ich für meine - im Familien und Bekanntenkreis- offenbar beliebten Muschel- und Meeresfrüchtegerichte. Richtig dosiert, gibt er den richtigen Pfiff, und fungiert praktisch als Signatur in weisser Tusche. Ähnlich wie eine Prise Zimt am Chili, und bei bitterem Frost, auch Kakau.

Ich habe grade übrigens mein reverse-Engineering der Omibutter an einigen Rinderminutensteaks (jaichweisgähn, ich kann sie aber mit einem trick gradeso essbar machen) getestet: Lecker, herrlich- aber immer noch nicht wie sie es macht..






Ich bleib dran!


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

"Welchen Rutenblank nehmt ihr wenn ihr eine XYZ-Rute aufbauen wollt?"
-"ich nehme meine Cormoran, ich hasse basteln"


----------



## Minimax (15. März 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme die von Meggle, wenn ich mir mal ein Steak in die Pfanne haue.


Die ist ne prima leckere, ausgewogene Mischung, ich nehm die auch, nur, ich muss mich ja mal eines Tages von der Omama emanzipieren..


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Estragon schätze ich für meine - im Familien und Bekanntenkreis- offenbar beliebten Muschel- und Meeresfrüchtegerichte. Richtig dosiert, gibt er den richtigen Pfiff, und fungiert praktisch als Signatur in weisser Tusche. Ähnlich wie eine Prise Zimt am Chili, und bei bitterem Frost, auch Kakau.
> 
> Ich habe grade übrigens mein reverse-Engineering der Omibutter an einigen Rinderminutensteaks (jaichweisgähn, ich kann sie aber mit einem trick gradeso essbar machen) getestet: Lecker, herrlich- aber immer noch nicht wie sie es macht..
> 
> ...


Hast du deiner Omi mal zuschauen können?
Und sieht gut aus. Und besser minutensteak als kein Steak


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)




----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Wobei es wirklich miesere Sachen gibt, als die vom Meggle!


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. März 2019)

Davon abgesehen das ein gutes Steak keine kräuterbutter verdient hat sondern nur frisch gemahlenen Pfeffer und grobes Meer Salz mach ich es ähnlich wie @Minimax seine liebe Omi. Gute Butter, auf kein Fall halbfette oder son Mist, dann Schnittlauch oder Petersilie, Knoblauch und Salz. Alles schön mit der Gabel zu einer homogenen Masse verarbeiten. Knoblauch wird bei mir fein geschnitten, dann eine priese Salz drüber und mit der flachen Messer Seite zu prei reiben, bitte nicht schneiden, Salz und scharfe Messerklinge vertragen sich nicht.


----------



## oberfranke (15. März 2019)

Im Winter ist auch mal die Meggle Butter dran.

Wenn möglich natürlich selber machen.  Im Kräutergarten lässt sich fast immer was finden. Rosmarin, Thymian, Kerbel, Petersilie, Schnittlauch, Zitronenmelisse usw. je nach Tageslaune kommt das rein.
Pflicht ist - gemahlenes Stein- oder Meersalz, Pfeffer. "Industriesalz" kommt mir nicht rein.
Meistens - gehackter Knoblauch.
Man kann auch statt Butter gutes Olivenöl nehmen etwas Limette und mit nen Zauberstab anmixen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, insbesondere Zitronen Butter interessiert mich.


Meinst du mich? Falls nicht, verrate ich dennoch meine Rezeptur für beurre citronné:
Zutaten:
Butter, zimmerwarm
Zitronenabrieb, hierbei hift Andals Microplane (sehr geile Reiben!) Aber darauf achten, dass das Weiße der Zitrone nicht mit abgerieben wird
Saft der abgerieben Zitrone
Meersalz & frischer schwarzer Pfeffer.
alles miteinader vermischen, zack, ferddich.
Wer mag, kann den Zitronsaft auch mit ein wenig flüssigem Blütenhonig süßen.

Zusätzlich kann man noch frische Zitronenmelisse (wächst problemlos im Garten und oder Blumentopf) in feine Streifen schneiden und untermengen.

Statt Zitronenmelisse kann man auch frischen Zitronenthymian hacken und untermischen (wächst ebenfalls problemlos im Garten und oder Blumentopf) Beide sind übrigens winterhart.

Und wer noch einen Schritt weitergehen möchte, besorgt sich roten Peffer (die roten Beeren vom Pfefferstrauch), hackt diese und mischt es unter, gibt dann ne tolle Optik in der gelben Butter. Aber Obacht, auch die roten sind scharf!

Das Ganze geht dann auch mit Limetten und/oder Orangen. Kann man auch miteinander mischen, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Übrigens: Kochen fängt da an, wo das Rezept aufhört! 

edit sagt: Meerrettich und Orangen sind auch ein gutes pairing.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Übrigens: Kochen fängt da an, wo das Rezept aufhört!


Vollumfängliche Zustimmung!


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen das ein gutes Steak keine kräuterbutter verdient hat ...


Veto!

Gute Butter macht nichts schlechter! Und was die KB angeht. Zu viele hauen einfach zu  viel von zu vielem hinein. Das macht das "Gift".


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Veto!
> 
> Gute Butter macht nichts schlechter! Und was die KB angeht. Zu viele hauen einfach zu  viel von zu vielem hinein. Das macht das "Gift".



Knoblauch und Kräuter mag ich nicht auf einem guten Stück Fleisch. Ein kleines Stück Butter pur, hätte ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. März 2019)

Es kostet Überwindung dass zu sagen aber Zander johnny hat recht. Auch ein gutes Stück Kräuterbutter kann ein perfektes Steak versauen


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Sind ja auch zwei Sätze.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

Über das Thema Butter (ohne Kräuter) auf dem Steak lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. Gerade in den USA und auch in einzelnen Steakhäusern hierzulande wird zwischenzeitlich das Fleisch auf den Grill regelrecht mit Butter überschüttet. Dies soll wohl für den Geschmack extrem förderlich sein.


----------



## Minimax (15. März 2019)

Kräuterbutter ist ja nicht nur was fürs Steak (oder eben nicht, da divergieren die Meinungen wohl-es lebe die Vielfalt). Sehr gerne auch aufs Baguette zu kräftigen Speisen, oder über nen Blumenkohl z.B. (damit er überhaupt nach was schmeckt) und ganz wichtig bei Weinbergschneckis! Mir fällt wenig ein was sie nicht besser macht- wobei, die klassische oben beschriebene ist sicher nicht erste Wahl für Fisch- da müsste man ne andere Variante austüfteln.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> ... wobei, die klassische oben beschriebene ist sicher nicht erste Wahl für Fisch- da müsste man ne andere Variante austüfteln.


Ich sag nur: Branzino auf der Haut gebraten, mit Oliventapenade. Dazu eine beurre blanc auf Basis einer Rotweinreduktion und angebratene Rosmarinkartoffeln! Yummy!


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. März 2019)

Auf jeden Fall neige ich auch zur Überdosierung der Kräuter, da muss ich mich bremsen. Weniger ist mehr, da hat Andal vollkommen recht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kräuterbutter ist ja nicht nur was fürs Steak (oder eben nicht, da divergieren die Meinungen wohl-es lebe die Vielfalt). Sehr gerne auch aufs Baguette zu kräftigen Speisen, oder über nen Blumenkohl z.B. (damit er überhaupt nach was schmeckt) und ganz wichtig bei Weinbergschneckis! Mir fällt wenig ein was sie nicht besser macht- wobei, die klassische oben beschriebene ist sicher nicht erste Wahl für Fisch- da müsste man ne andere Variante austüfteln.



Wenn die Zwiebeln nicht mit rein kommen würde es mir auf Fisch schmecken.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

Butter ist ja spätestens seit Paul Bocuse kein Fremdwort mehr in der einfachen, aber feinen Küche.

Ein simples Stück Fleisch, ziemlich egal von welchem Tier, gegrillt, oder behutsam gebraten und dazu ein sehr ordentlicher Stich gesalzener bretonischer Butter. Dazu muss es dann noch nicht mal Pfeffer aus der Mühle sein, den ich sonst sehr schätze - und das auch nicht zu knapp bemessen. Diese Butter aber dann auch bitte am Stück dazu!


----------



## Torkel (15. März 2019)

Cafe de Paris Butter ist auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. März 2019)

Torkel schrieb:


> Cafe de Paris Butter ist auch sehr lecker.


und welche Kräuter und Gewürze kommen da bei dir rein?


----------



## Andal (15. März 2019)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beurre_blanc


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Butter ist ja spätestens seit Paul Bocuse kein Fremdwort mehr in der einfachen, aber feinen Küche.
> 
> Ein simples Stück Fleisch, ziemlich egal von welchem Tier, gegrillt, oder behutsam gebraten und dazu ein sehr ordentlicher Stich gesalzener bretonischer Butter. Dazu muss es dann noch nicht mal Pfeffer aus der Mühle sein, den ich sonst sehr schätze - und das auch nicht zu knapp bemessen. Diese Butter aber dann auch bitte am Stück dazu!



Hunger


----------



## Torkel (18. März 2019)

@ Peter_Piper ich hol da eine fertige in gelb hatte auch mal ne grüne die ich nicht so toll fand


----------



## Cocu (22. März 2019)

Torkel schrieb:


> Cafe de Paris Butter ist auch sehr lecker.



Die wollte ich auch schon lange mal machen, ein Rezept habe ich hier gefunden, aber bisher noch nicht probiert! Gibt's dazu noch andere Tipps???


----------



## Andal (22. März 2019)

Cocu schrieb:


> Die wollte ich auch schon lange mal machen, ein Rezept habe ich hier gefunden, aber bisher noch nicht probiert! Gibt's dazu noch andere Tipps???


Mach Tournedos Rossini dazu, schön mit Gänseleber und Trüffel. Nicht so ganz stilecht, aber am Gaumen die Macht!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr einfach, aber ich habs nie so hinbekommen wie sie- bei der echten Omibutter vermählt sich alles, bei mir schmeckt immer was vor.. Aber ich bleibe dran!
> hg
> Minimax



Ihr habt doch sicherlich ne Küchenmaschine zu Hause oder?

Schneebesen dranbasteln, zimmerwarme Butter rein (wichtig), ne Prise Salz, nen Stoß aus der Pfeffermühle und dann lass das Ding mal laufen...und zwar so lange bis die Butter schaumig geschlagen ist.
Erkennst du daran, wenn sich ihr gelb in ein annäherndes weiß wandelt und auch das Volumen stark gestiegen ist. 

Den Knofi kannste grade jetzt in der Zeit doch prima ersetzen...nimmst frischen Bärlauch und du kannst dir davon soviel reinknattern ohne Dampfwolke um dich rum.
Zwiebel weglassen wenn roh, alternativ farblos anschwitzen.
Ne Frischenote bekommste mit etwas Limettenabrieb hin, aber kein Saft nehmen.

An Kräutern nur Blattpetersilie (nicht gehackt, sondern sehr fein geschnitten), aber kein Schnittlauch. Wenn Schnittlauch dann Zwiebel weglassen.
Alternativ zur Blattpetersilie geht auch sehr gut Brunnenkresse.
Und wenn man mal was völlig außer der Spur machen will, nimmt man anstatt Kräuter das Grün von Radieschen, sollte aber frisch dann sein. Dazu ne Messerspitze frischen geriebenen Kren und alles ist schick.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

Cocu schrieb:


> Die wollte ich auch schon lange mal machen, ein Rezept habe ich hier gefunden, aber bisher noch nicht probiert! Gibt's dazu noch andere Tipps???



Das Rezept auf der Seite ist eher so aus dem Gedächtnis heraus...da fehlt der Fusel (Cognac, nen guter), die Anchovis, Meerrettich. Thymian und Rosmarin gehören da auch nicht rein, dafür aber Estragon, Salbei und Basilikum. Paprikapulver ist auch ein NoGo, da kommt Cayennepfeffer rein.

Richtige beurre cafe de paris ist ne schöne Schweinerei herzustellen, denn dazu brauchst du erstmal nen Fleischwolf, bevor man es später wieder schaumig schlägt. Den Mist tut sich kaum noch einer an.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Rezept auf der Seite ist eher so aus dem Gedächtnis heraus...da fehlt der Fusel (Cognac, nen guter), die Anchovis, Meerrettich. Thymian und Rosmarin gehören da auch nicht rein, dafür aber Estragon, Salbei und Basilikum. Paprikapulver ist auch ein NoGo, da kommt Cayennepfeffer rein.


Ich will nur anmerken, dass Cayennepfeffer, Paprika und chili botanisch ein und die selbe Pflanze sind  aber ich neige meine Haupt vor deinem Küchenwissen. Und rollenwissen. Du quasi universalgelehrter


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

Geschmacklich liegen da aber schon Welten zwischen.
Hat auch wenig mit Universalgelehrten zu tun, sondern mit meinem Job.


----------



## fischerinanne (30. November 2020)

Das mit der Zwiebel in die Kräuterbutter muss ich auch mal probieren! In meine Kräuter kommt abgesehen von Butter, Salz, Kräuter (Petersilie & Schnittlauch) und Knoblauch noch etwas Zitronensaft hinein. Die Zutaten verwende ich rein nach Gefühl, ohne Mengenangabe. 
Ansschließend forme ich eine Rolle (mit Frischhaltefolie oder ähnliches) und gebe dies in den Kühlschrank. So kann man, wenn man sie braucht einfach Scheiben hinunterschneiden.


----------

